# Another Keller Creation . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2012)

I made a trade with Mike Jones and David Keller in this thread. Bones finished his and I got it in the mail yesterday. This is a beautiful piece David and you put a lot of work in it. We'll treasure it always. At this rate I won't need to upgrade to a bigger lathe. The wood is from Dean Jordan's exquisite pile of goodies. David said this is maple but I don't claim to know. Dean had them labeled but I took the labels off and forgot what was what. 

[attachment=13782]

[attachment=13783]

[attachment=13784]

[attachment=13785]

[attachment=13786]


The best part is since these are long distance trades I get to tell my family and friends I've turned all this stuff. Yep, I have quite the reputation as a gifted wood turner around these parts.  

Thanks David, it's lovely.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2012)

Very Very nice turning and beautiful wood.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzie also says you are a clever man. :davidguil:
Nice turning Bones.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2012)

I still can't believe it got there so fast... I just sent it about 48 hours ago!

That's the biggest thing I've ever turned, and I'll definitely need a tooling upgrade before attempting anything like that again! I apologize for taking so long to get it done, and I really appreciate the chance to turn wood that nice! If you look inside the piece about 3" down from the end, there's a little black divot... That where I found the nail at 1000rpms!

If I would have known about your local turning reputation, I would have just written your name on the bottom of it! Of course, then you'd have to explain why it's a little rough down at the bottom on the inside...


----------



## healeydays (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful. I might have to play this game soon.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2012)

DKMD said:


> .... Of course, then you'd have to explain why it's a little rough down at the bottom on the inside...



Hey I never claimed to be perfect! 


:rotflmao3: 

My wife really is bonkers over this. Me too.


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

Poor old Mike Jones.....he's gonna have a hard time following that act! Besides the very nice work with a very nice piece of wood, I really enjoy the natural light photo work, and the arrangement on the log surfaces. So, so very nice work!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece and a gorgeous piece of BLM ! Nice shape Doc! I agree with Mike - great job on the photography too !
Outstanding all the way around !:wacko1::wacko1:
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 21, 2012)

beutiful peice by the doc kevin great lookin wood from the dean of wood. and mike iv seen your stuff to its outstanding youll think of somthing  duck


----------



## dean jordan (Nov 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I made a trade with Mike Jones and David Keller in this thread. Bones finished his and I got it in the mail yesterday. This is a beautiful piece David and you put a lot of work in it. We'll treasure it always. At this rate I won't need to upgrade to a bigger lathe. The wood is from Dean Jordan's exquisite pile of goodies. David said this is maple but I don't claim to know. Dean had them labeled but I took the labels off and forgot what was what.
> 
> (quote)
> Thats right spalted figured maple. A residential tree so you can always expect metal.
> ...


dont know what I did to get this in the middle of your post.sorry


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 21, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is a beauty David  I like the classic tall slender shape. Mike makes them all round, smooth and shiny who would want that



ME --mike pm me your address i likey shiny duck


----------



## Mizer (Nov 22, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece Kevin I am sure that you are very proud to have it. Great job David! 
+1 on the photography too! How did you get everybody to smile at the same time?


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice work. Sweet trade. Rick


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I really like the simple form. How tall is it?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! I really like the simple form. How tall is it?



14.5" in height and 7.5" in diameter at the top.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I made a trade with Mike Jones and David Keller in this thread. Bones finished his and I got it in the mail yesterday. This is a beautiful piece David and you put a lot of work in it. We'll treasure it always. At this rate I won't need to upgrade to a bigger lathe. The wood is from Dean Jordan's exquisite pile of goodies. David said this is maple but I don't claim to know. Dean had them labeled but I took the labels off and forgot what was what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 now thats what I call doing justice to the wood! Awsome turning


----------

